# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  هنا سيتم طرح بعض الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها على السرفر

## gsm_mogador

السلام عليكم
بعض   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تم فك   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    على   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
          Movistar Spain Nokia 15 
Digits [(24Hours Guaranted]           353406043379025                          692346829546362

----------


## gsm_mogador

Orange France Generic ( Any Model Except iPhone )           357257053263872                         80865936685340072335

----------


## abousalma007

Succès           Nokia Lumia Vodafone Spain Window Phones (610,710,800 ETC)           354637054045274                         56731437,42815079

----------


## abousalma007

Succès 
IPhone 3G,3Gs,4,4S,5 Vodafone Spain  (Promotion)            012958000722608                          Unlocked

----------


## abousalma007

Succès Sony Ericsson / Sony XPERIA Vodafone Spain  356179058072788 1586615361593519,9814184035444690

----------


## abousalma007

Succès Nokia Lumia Vodafone (20 Digit Supported)  [520,920,X20 ETC] 355910051310119 95355543589172320081

----------


## abousalma007

Succès Sony Ericsson/Sony Xperia Movistar (Super Fast Service) 356604056383077 8567290927688004

----------


## abousalma007

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] IMEI:  013627002918121 Serial: DNPKM9A2DTWG Model: iPhone 5 Black 32GB   Warranty: Limited Warranty (210 days left) Warranty Start Date:  2013-07-01 Warranty End Date: 2014-06-30  Activation Status: Yes Sim  Lock: Unlocked

----------


## abousalma007

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    UNLOCKED

----------


## abousalma007

Your unlock code for your mobile phone IMEI : 013269000681763 has successfully been calculated. 
=================================
Unlock code :  Unlocked
=================================
Orders details
Order ID : 2881
Service Name : O2  UK  Normal Fast  3.3gs,4,4s,5

----------


## abousalma007

Telia Sweden ALL Iphones                   IMEI         :         013413006166508                     Code         :                    	 Unlocked                                     Submited On         :         2013/12/05  06:30:51                      Replied on         :         2013/12/06  08:44:29

----------


## abousalma007

Telenor Sweden CLEAN 24-48HRS                   IMEI         :         012848002890943                     Code         :                   done                                    Submited On         :         2013/11/28  12:57:06                      Replied on         :         2013/11/30  09:06:28

----------


## abousalma007

Telenor Sweden CLEAN 24-48HRS                   IMEI         :         012848002890943                     Code         :                   done                                    Submited On         :         2013/11/28  12:57:06                      Replied on         :         2013/11/30  09:06:28

----------


## abousalma007

Your unlock code has been successfully calculated. 
 =================================
IMEI : 358245031852956
Unlock code :  872490496467034
Orders details
Order ID : 36837
Service Name : Nokia Movistar Spain SL3 Instant

----------


## abousalma007

Your unlock code has been successfully calculated. 
 =================================
IMEI : 356689055315360
Unlock code :  79758164967219556761
Orders details
Order ID : 8727
Service Name : Orange Fr Generic   
================================= 
 =================================
IMEI : 356689055342604
Unlock code :  35036400039088775902
Orders details
Order ID : 8728
Service Name : Orange Fr Generic   
================================= 
 =================================
IMEI : 352860010540038
Unlock code :  8518073138589400
Orders details
Order ID : 8735
Service Name : Orange Fr Generic   
=================================

----------


## abousalma007

Your unlock code has been successfully calculated. 
 =================================
IMEI : 013619000703001
Unlock code :  Unlocked
Orders details
Order ID : 36589
Service Name : IPhone 3G,3Gs,4,4S,5 Vodafone Spain  (Promotion)

----------


## gsm4maroc



----------


## DAWDI GSM

SB	
Succès
Vodafone Espagne Tous les Nokia [INSTANT]	355396040045299	 148416433672639

----------

